#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Hockeyfeest Hilversum

## Dj Shake

Misschien voor de meeste van jullie onbekend: Hockeyclub Hilversum


De aanhanger zat vol


toen was de zaal nog leeg...


licht uit, scan's aan


't lijken wel starflashes







...en toen was-ie vol...






en toen weer leeg...

olé olé, ik krijg SAD!

----------


## Pulse

Ziet er wel leuk uit, wat hing/stond er en hoeveel volk was er?

Gingen al die spullen in die aanhanger of stond er ook nog een monovolume ofzo achter? (ben ik precies toch wat slechter in stapelen :-))




Groeten,
Dieter, D.D.A. Sound & Light

----------


## bas_geluid

horen die 2 blokken ook bij jullie drive in show??

groeten bas

----------


## Niek...

Ons niet de betere foto's onthouden hé?

Stringelingeling.......daar komt de....



*Greetz Niek*

----------


## Niek...

Wat zien we hangen & staan:

 [list][*]pakweg 8 mtr. truss op[*] 2 VMB TE-03 statief[*]8x par56 SN  [*]2x MX-4 of MX-1 scan[*]2x Destroyer[*]2x Starflash white[*]1x DMX strobe[*]CDJ-100's en LPM 7.3.[*]JBL M-Pro

[/list]

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

En wederom een bewijs dat qua vrouwlijk volk hockeyfeesten meestal ongeslagen blijven. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## CyberNBD

Ziet d'r mooi uit, alleen 1 ding wat ik vaag vind: in de aanhanger steken short nose parren maar op de volgende foto's zie ik long nose, of kijk ik verkeerd <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## djstefan

die sanners zijn denk ik mx-1 want die heeft twee van die dikke balkjes en de 4 dunne

mzzzl stefan

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> Ziet d'r mooi uit, alleen 1 ding wat ik vaag vind: in de aanhanger steken short nose parren maar op de volgende foto's zie ik long nose, of kijk ik verkeerd <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> ..:: Site Updated ::..
> Greetzzz,
> Tom



die short nose hangen in een rij onder elkaar in de hoeken meen ik gezien te hebben

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## rieuwert

Ach ja, blijft "apart" volk die hockey-ers.

Maare, strak geheel hoor.

Lekker belangrijk.

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Wat zien we hangen & staan



- Hij staat 
- Zij HANGT in zijn armen,
- Haar broek, hemdje en shirt HANGEN niet meer op hun plaats... 
- Er zal nog wel wat zijn wat bij haar hangt en bij hem staat (of hangt)

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## ralph

ow!...wat heb ik een medelijden met jullie..........

voor de mensen die mijn cynisme niet kunnen plaatsen: dat clubhuis is alleen mar bereikbar via een (gladde) houten trap...<img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; voor zelfbouwers: eet voedsel dat gaar is, koop spul wat klaar is!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Amati

Is dat meubel niet vervelend werken? Omdat het zo open is kan iedereen met zijn pisvingers aan je spullen komen lijkt mij.

----------


## Dj Shake

Niek, je komt heel aardig in de buurt
(dik gedrukt = gehuurd)

8 mtr. truss op 
2 VMB TE-03 statief 
*8x par56 LN MFL*
2x MX-1 scan
*2x Destroyer*
2x Spiegelbol 50cm
1x Showtec strobe
2x CDJ-100's en 1 LPM 7.3.
2x JBL SF-25
*2x JBL SF-22SP*
*1x Eon 10P (monitor)*

Achter in de zaal:

*7,5 mtr. truss op* 
2 VMB TE-03 statief 
8x par56 SN MFL
2x par 36 voor spiegebollen voor in de zaal.
2x ADJ Jewel's (white)
2x Twinkle's (soort van destroyers alleen niet DMX of master/slave)

Midden in de zaal:
*2x Danspodia met per stuk 3x par 56 SN.*

Gehuurde spullen werden met een sprinter gebracht <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, de rest past nog net in de aanhanger.

En idd, we hebben er 3 kwartier over gedaan om alles over die gladde steile (&%()Q&)*(^!# trap te sjouwen. (vandaar ook de kleine subs)

En nee, we hebben nog nooit last gehad van mensen die aan de mixset zaten. (gelukkig)

olé olé, ik krijg SAD!

----------


## FiëstaLj

waarom heb je je draaitafel vastgeplakt aan die flightcase ??



Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## PHsound

Leuke Combi die JBL top en JBL bass.

Was van plan om dat ook te gaan kopen is er alleen niet meer van gekomen.

Hoeveel Watt's is het nou en waar stuur je het meej aan?


DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## Dj Shake

De SF-25's zijn 500/2000W (power/peak power)
en worden aangestuurd door een Chevin A1000 (2x 600W)
Deze worden binnenkort actief gemaakt dmv een SAD-systeem. (2x SAD 750)

De SF-22SP's zijn actief op 300/500W (power/peak power)

En ja, wat die vast geplakte draaitafels betreft... daar snap ik ook niet helemaal 't nu van.
ik heb uiteraard niet alles in m'n eentje op gebouwd, zou niet weten wat hier 't nut van zou zijn geweest... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

olé olé, ik krijg SAD!

----------


## WJ

Hey DJShake!

Mooie show! Alleen dat kwartiertje werk om alles boven te krijgen... De volgende ochtend deden wij daar ietsjes langer over hè?<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Zou vast komen door de avond tevoren!

Ongeveer 300 volk-eenheden liepen rond op de party!

Ging dat lekker met die geluidsset?

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## SWDJ

Jajajajajaja  mooi setje!! erg netjes.




> citaat:Ging dat lekker met die geluidsset?



het lijkt mij wel<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> mooi he dat JBL.

Check m'n nieuwe site!
Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## Dj Shake

WJ, 't was 3 kwartier om alles naar boven te sjouwen maar ok.

maar tis inderdaad een leuk setje, vooral de Sf-25's.
ik moet je eerlijk zeggen dat de SF-22SP's me een beetje tegen vielen.
kijk, voor een dubbele 12" van JBL met die prijs is het best netjes.
maar het was niet een echte overtreffende toevoeging voor bij de SF-25's. dan zou ik liever een 18" van JBL erbij hebben (MPRO ofzo), maar ja, die prijzen liggen ook wat hoger...
'k ga de 31ste nog even een dubbele 18" Meyer Sound uitproberen. 
Maar ik heb er toch wel iets op tegen om met 1 dubbele 18" en 2 SF-25's te draaien, maarja. daar heb ik al een topic over geplaatst <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=6720
latersssssss

olé olé, ik krijg SAD!

----------


## joostgijzel

Jaja dat was weer een leuk feestje. Geslaagd en wel, al zeg ik het zelf. Alleen die trap ja, daar moet wat op worden verzonnen. 
<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>HELAAS<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> kon ik jou(Shake) en WJ niet helpen bij het naar beneden slepen van onze spulletjes. Ik wachtte nl op de trein. En aangezien die van de NS is, weet ik niet wat erger is <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar voor mij viel te concluderen dat we weer een klant erbij hebben, gezien de positieve reacties

-----Olé Olé mijn collega krijgt SAD, en doe met hem mee :Smile: -----
------------------En JBL, dat mogen we wel-------------------

----------


## Dj Shake

Nu we het toch over dit feestje hebben...
op hoeveel zouden jullie zo'n showtje 'taxeren' ?
wel interessant misschien om te kijken hoe iedereen daarover denkt.
de prijs vertel ik later wel, maar ik zou denken dat je hier wel 450 Euro voor kan vragen, wat jullie?


olé olé, ik krijg SAD!

----------


## speakerfreak

kweet nie of ik dan een marktverzieker zou zijn maar 450 euro vind ik toch wel erg veel,....

Frank, van drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Reemski

Dat denk ik ook..... 

Hobby prijs dan... bedrijven hebben gewoon mee kosten...

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:
> kweet nie of ik dan een marktverzieker zou zijn maar 450 euro vind ik toch wel erg veel,....



Dan mag je weleens alle apparatuur optellen (huurprijzen!), aantal draaiuren, onvoorzien, verzekeringen, BTW, Kvk, belasting, etc. etc. Dan valt het nog wel mee...Prof. bedrijven rekenen minimaal het dubbele!

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> ..alle apparatuur optellen (huurprijzen!), aantal draaiuren, onvoorzien, verzekeringen, BTW, Kvk, belasting, etc. etc. Dan valt



(huurprijzen!).... 
en daar gaan we weer .. *OFF-TOPIC!*

^Dan maar de lucht in^

----------


## dj_lucv

Wat is hier nu weer off-topic aan, hij heeft toch wat dingen gehuurd, die bereken je wel door aan de klant neem ik aan?

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Wat is hier nu weer off-topic aan...



Het topic is: *Hockeyfeest Hilversum* ! 
En als we zo doorgaan eindigt elk topic weer in een partij geleuter over het topic "Huurprijzen".
Dat topic is al een eerder ter sprake geweest: zoekt en gij zult vinden enz. En natuurlijk is er ook nog best het nodige over te zeggen maar doe dan dan "ON-TOPIC"of open zelf een nieuw topic onder die naam.
Maar nu we het er toch (niet!) over hebben:
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>: "Ik zie helemaal geen rigging-kisten in de aanhanger".<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> 
Is het zo beter uitgelegd?

^Dan maar de lucht in^

----------


## moderator

eens, hier lullen over die hockeymokels en over de eventuele prijsbepaling lopen onderwerpen zat om je prijs te bepalen, dat herhalen we hier niet.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## rinus bakker

En wâh weeghe dah dan zoal:




> citaat:
> [list][*]~8 m truss a 3,5kg? = 28kg [*]8x par56 SN a 2,5 kg = 20 kg [*]2x MX-4 of MX-1 scan ~10?? kg = 20 kg[*]2x Destroyer a ..kg = ... kg [*]2x Starflash white a ..kg = ...[*]1x DMX strobe = ...kg [/list]



Haal je de 110 of de 150kg ??
Als je die statieven dan zo lelijk vind (helemaal ingepakt in zwart, zie je ze in halfdonker helemaal niet meer, dus loop je er nog gemakkelijker tegenaan...) hang je de hele meuk toch gewoon op? 
Er zit genoeg hout daar in dat dat...
En  :Smile: ook al hangt de truss - het is daar zo laag - je bouwt nog steeds vanaf de vloer op!

^We hang 'm all^

----------


## dj_lucv

Is de discussie over het gewicht aan truss dan ook niet offtopic, huurprijzen gaan over dit feest, het gewicht aan truss ook <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Luc,
 :Smile:  :Smile: lange tenen?
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>lichtgeraakt? 
<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
maar als je nou eens kijkt naar de voornaamste "graag-wel" en "graag- niet" in deze forums, dan is het eindeloze en telkens weer herhaalde gemekker en gemier over een serie(tje) Euro's meer of minder een van de "liever NIET" onderwerpen. Zo beter uitgelegd?

En als ik die 'ingepakte' statieven zie durf ik daar wel een vraag over te stellen. 
Maar voordat je zo'n set zou willen ophangen (die lelijke statieven zijn dan weg!) wil je graag weten of we ook de gewichten van die spullen kennen.
En laat het nou zou wezen dat je dat toch ook al zou moeten weten als je statieven gebruikt... dan is de vraag misschien niet eens zo misplaatst.  en dus nog wel een heel klein beetje on-topic
Statieven zie je op die foto-forums, de belastbaarheid ervan niet, maar de prijs ervan zeker niet!
 :Smile:  :Smile: lange tenen! & <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>lichtgeraakt!

^We hang 'm all^

----------


## Dj Shake

De statieven kunnen 100kg p stuk hebben, ik denk dat ik rond de 125 in totaal zit, en dat ophangen...
Nooit echt serieus over na gedacht, lijkt me ook nix nu ik er over na denk. <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

gaat goed met die wind-ups alleen vind k ze een beetje lelijk staan. (zijn nogal oud & gebruikt) Eigenlijk gebruiken we deze zwarte kleden alleen bij bruiloften en partijen (staat wat netter), maar ja we hadden 't toch mee, dus hebben we ze ook hier gebruikt, vandaar

Als jullie naar deze show kijken wat missen jullie, of waarvan denken jullie: dat zou-ie eigenlijk nog moeten aanschaffen om 't compleet te maken?

olé olé, ik krijg SAD!
(nou ja, krijgen... Kopen dan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

----------


## Amati

> citaat:
> Als jullie naar deze show kijken wat missen jullie, of waarvan denken jullie: dat zou-ie eigenlijk nog moeten aanschaffen om 't compleet te maken?



Een mooi dj-meubel.

----------


## Dj Shake

Op zich geen gek idee, maar dat is niet iets waarvan ik dan denk: 'dat is nou een echt toevoeging aan m'n show'. 
Voor de klant wordt het niet interessanter als ik een mooi meubel heb denk ik. als ik nou nog 2 scan's erbij gooi of ik ga die podiumdelen ook maken, of ik koop 2 goeie subs erbij (Mpro's ofzo) dn is dat wel een mooie toevoeging aan de show, en dat zijn producten die ook in de losse verhuur goed te doen zijn, terwijl een meubel volgens mij minimaal word verhuurt (correct me if I'm wrong).

Dusssssss....

olé olé, ik krijg SAD!
(nou ja, krijgen... Kopen dan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

----------


## beyma

Ik heb nog even een hele korte kleine opmerking,maak op foto's even je kentekens onzichtbaar met photoshop /paint of what ever, je weet nooit wat voor volk hier zit mee te koekeloeren.

Oja, hebben ze daar nog een houten trap???? lijkt me sterk ! de brandweer keurt dat meteen af!!!! er hoort daar een trap met "deo roosters" te zitten (van die metalen open treden)

Martijn

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Uhm, kentekens onzichtbaar maken ? 

Je bedoelt gewoon dat de belastingdienst niet snel kan achterhalen wie die show gedaan heeft ??? Daar komen ze toch wel achter,immers er staan ook tijden en lokaties bij. Tevens, ooit gehoord van IPtracing ?

cheers, 

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## moderator

Het onleesbar maken van kentekens is wel verstandig ivm het oog op diefstal van geluidsapp..

Dat clubhuis heeft een gebruiksvergunning gekregen Beyma, is dus in orde bevonden die trap.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Uhm, kentekens onzichtbaar maken ? 
> 
> Je bedoelt gewoon dat de belastingdienst niet snel kan achterhalen wie die show gedaan heeft ??? Daar komen ze toch wel achter,immers er staan ook tijden en lokaties bij. Tevens, ooit gehoord van IPtracing ?



IP-tracing, net alsof ze dat voor zulke dingen toepassen...


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## bewap

> citaat: 
> IP-tracing, net alsof ze dat voor zulke dingen toepassen...
> 
> 
> De groe(n)ten
> Tom Manshoven



De overheid loopt bij dit soort dingen meestal 5 jaar achter, dus waarschijnlijk weten ze nog niet eens wat tcp/ip betekend. Laat staan IP-tracing....

----------


## jbaukema

Gewijzigd gewijzigd

----------


## moderator

en we gaan weer terug naar het onderwerp, feestje HmHc

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Dj Shake

> citaat:
> Op zich geen gek idee, maar dat is niet iets waarvan ik dan denk: 'dat is nou een echt toevoeging aan m'n show'. 
> Voor de klant wordt het niet interessanter als ik een mooi meubel heb denk ik. als ik nou nog 2 scan's erbij gooi of ik ga die podiumdelen ook maken, of ik koop 2 goeie subs erbij (Mpro's ofzo) dn is dat wel een mooie toevoeging aan de show, en dat zijn producten die ook in de losse verhuur goed te doen zijn, terwijl een meubel volgens mij minimaal word verhuurt



pas des reacties?

olé olé, ik krijg SAD!
(nou ja, krijgen... Kopen dan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

----------


## dj_lucv

> citaat:
> Hallo Luc,
> lange tenen?
> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>lichtgeraakt? 
> <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
> maar als je nou eens kijkt naar de voornaamste "graag-wel" en "graag- niet" in deze forums, dan is het eindeloze en telkens weer herhaalde gemekker en gemier over een serie(tje) Euro's meer of minder een van de "liever NIET" onderwerpen. Zo beter uitgelegd?
> 
> En als ik die 'ingepakte' statieven zie durf ik daar wel een vraag over te stellen. 
> Maar voordat je zo'n set zou willen ophangen (die lelijke statieven zijn dan weg!) wil je graag weten of we ook de gewichten van die spullen kennen.
> ...



Sorry Rinus maar dit vind ik echy nergens op slaan, ik vind allen datt je het niet kunt maken om nu ineens kunt doen of je zelf niet on-topic hoeft te reageren en dan commentaar gaat leveren op mij, dat vind ik pas nergens op slaan. Helemaal erg is het dan als je het zelf eigenlijk ook wel een beetje vind: 



> citaat:en dus nog wel een heel klein beetje on-topic

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: ... ik vind allen dat je het niet kunt maken om nu ineens kunt doen of je zelf niet on-topic hoeft te reageren en dan commentaar gaat leveren op mij, dat vind ik pas nergens op slaan....



sorry Lucv,
<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> ik geef het natuurlijk nooit toe, <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>maar je hebt wel gelijk!  mijn excuses! <img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>
*Lets fake things better*

----------


## PowerSound

Hoi, zijn die wieltjes standaard op die Sf25 geplaatst of heb je die zelf gemonteerd ?

Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## Dj Shake

Die heb ik zelf gemonteerd. 
het werkt perfect, je vult alleen je aanhanger met wat lucht op bepaalde plekken, maar ook dat is wel te verhelpen.



olé olé, ik krijg SAD!
(nou ja, krijgen... Kopen dan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

----------


## dj_lucv

> citaat:sorry Lucv,
>  ik geef het natuurlijk nooit toe, maar je hebt wel gelijk! mijn excuses!



Excuses aanvaard, daar heb je mazzel bij anders had het nog weleens oorlog kunnen worden op dit forum!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Dj Shake

*iemand anders nog ideen?*

SVP BVD MVG

olé olé, ik krijg SAD!
(nou ja, krijgen... Kopen dan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

----------


## Dj Shake

*En jaja, morgen is het weer zo ver, dan weer deze klus*

TOE MAAR TOE MAARRRRR TJOP TJOP TJOP

olé olé, ik krijg SAD!
(nou ja, krijgen... Kopen dan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

----------


## WJ

Succes hoor, meneer DJ Shake!

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Dj Shake

Wj, je had 't cker te druk in Almere om nog even langs te komen?

't was ckers weer gezellig hier.







en Dré, de nieuwe hoofdtelefoon werkte perfect. heerlijk eigenlijk  :Big Grin: 

dit keer bijna dezelfde equipment, alleen ipv 2x fourbar 56 SN en 2x SF-22SP:
2x fourbar 56 LN en 2x JBL Soundpower (2x18" per kant)

----------


## FiëstaLj

owh gek..

kan ik niet es mee als jullie weer een feestje met titia hebben ???



Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## WJ

Dan zal ik ook zeker van de partij zijn...

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt;  :Smile:  -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> -&gt; <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Dj Shake

hockeyclubs zijn altijd aardige reclameklussen.

Nadat we in Hilversum hadden gestaan werden we ook geboekt door Baarn en Lelystad.
Toen we eenmaal in Baarn stonden waren er ook geïnteresseerden uit Soest.
Binnenkort gaan we naar lelystad, misschien is daar ook weer een commissie <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Alles bol? lekker bezig ouwe! (en dat is nou hockeypubliek)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Dj Shake

en tja, wanneer we weer een klus hebben waar Titia ook is te vinden?

...

Ik laat 't je zo snel mogelijk weten Fiesta!
(En WJ komt toch altijd al <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

Alles bol? lekker bezig ouwe! (en dat is nou hockeypubliek)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Dj Shake

en als ik dan toch bezig ben, door alle off-topic reacties is er niet gereageerd op:





> citaat: Voor de klant wordt het niet interessanter als ik een mooi meubel heb denk ik. als ik nou nog 2 scan's erbij gooi of ik ga die podiumdelen ook maken, of ik koop 2 goeie subs erbij (Mpro's ofzo) dn is dat wel een mooie toevoeging aan de show, en dat zijn producten die ook in de losse verhuur goed te doen zijn, terwijl een meubel volgens mij minimaal word verhuurt (correct me if I'm wrong).




MVG BVD SVP

Alles bol? lekker bezig ouwe! (en dat is nou hockeypubliek)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Amati

> citaat:
> Binnenkort gaan we naar lelystad, misschien is daar ook weer een commissie <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Owh ja das waar! Kga dan maar is snel kaarten verkopen... :Big Grin:

----------


## Dj Shake

haha,

beetje zin in?

Alles bol? lekker bezig ouwe! (en dat is nou hockeypubliek)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Dj Shake

helaas, Lelystad ging niet door. 31 mei dan maar Amati?

ltrsss

Alles bol? lekker bezig ouwe! (en dat is nou hockeypubliek)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## moderator

zeg, mogen dit soort contacten via de mail?!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------

